# creative inspire 5.1 5300 volume control not working



## sam acharya (Jan 10, 2013)

Mother board- intel dh55tc , in built sound card realtech hd in cpu.
operating win xp pro . using creative 5.1 5300 model speakers.
last few days after volume control lite on sound was not coming from any speaker. after 2/3 days fumbling i saw that right, front and balance knobe was in complrtely dighy position and it's sounding, but rear and centre speakers are not working, even i am unable to listen youtube and real player.

Creative dealers are not helpful, local mechanics need cuircuit diagram.
Any one can help me to solve this.

sam acharya.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The volume control on most computer speaker systems is tied to the sub/amp (ie: one won't work without the other). A qualified technician should be able to determine the fault. Otherwise, it's likely more cost effective to simply replace the speaker system.


----------

